# Safes



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not. What sort of safes are you guys and gals using to store your handguns. I was looking at some of the small ones from stack on, but for some reason, I cant find myself paying the 80 dollars for one call me cheap. Do you guys have any other suggestions as to where I could get a nice gun safe for cheap. Or is this just something that will be expensive no matter one. I really dont need something to keep the honest man honest, just more or less to keep my son (6 weeks old) out of it in the future


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought mine at Bass Pro shop.

It's their house brand - named Red Head.

RedHead® 12/24 Fire-Resistant Gun Safe - item # 38-872-255-00 - $949.00 on sale.

Built with a 12-gauge steel body that measures 59" x 30" x 22" for a total of 22.5 cubic feet of space with a 24 long gun capacity.
Features
• 1200°, 1.5 hour fire protection rating 
• Electronic 4-way gear driven lock
• Gold RedHead logo 
• Black textured finish 
• 5-spoke handle
• Weight: 630 lbs. 
• Limited lifetime warranty

Be sure to check out the fire protection rating.

Small one gun safe under the bed with 5 button combination - I programed it so that I just push the outside two buttons at once to open it.

Cocked & locked inside.

Good luck


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah.... Not really needing something that massive. I just need something to store some ammo and 2 handguns maybe


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I picked up a used safe. I paid 50 bucks and it will hold 6 hand guns nicely. It's a standard and not a "GUN" safe but who cares. My protection pistol is in the bedside drawer and the safe is used when I'm not around. I also keep my "other" hand guns in it. It ain't quick to get in to but I don't need that.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I started with a small one and now, I have two large ones. If you can, buy a large one, then you can fill it up with future pistols, rifles, and ammo. You can also store you valuables and documents in same.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

SO just buy a big pistol safe and call it a day


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

If you have the room and the money, yes it will fill up fast.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Sonny Boy said:


> If you have the room and the money, yes it will fill up fast.


Well, I need to get one first. But Im thinking It will have at least 2 in it. Actually 3. Bersa 9mm, Firestorm 1911, and a XDM 9mm. At least thats the way I plan


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the GunVault because I have kids. I think I paid about 100 for it and with the finger combination I can get in it in about 5 seconds but it keeps the kids out. 
I look at it as if I'm going to have a potentially dangerous tool in the house it needs to be properly protected but easy for me to get to if needed.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Those little safes do nothing unless they can be attached to the floor or wall securely and permanantly.

Spend the money and get yourself a big safe.

Not only are they good for rifles and pistols. They are good for important documents, collectibles, and anything else of importance and value to you.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

agoetz2005 said:


> Those little safes do nothing unless they can be attached to the floor or wall securely and permanantly.
> 
> Spend the money and get yourself a big safe.
> 
> Not only are they good for rifles and pistols. They are good for important documents, collectibles, and anything else of importance and value to you.


The problem with a traditional safe or large gun safe is getting to the gun quickly can be tough.I have mine bolted to the floor and will be getting the really small one to mount to the wall in the closet of my main floor.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

agoetz2005 said:


> Those little safes do nothing unless they can be attached to the floor or wall securely and permanantly.
> 
> Spend the money and get yourself a big safe.
> 
> Not only are they good for rifles and pistols. They are good for important documents, collectibles, and anything else of importance and value to you.


Really? That kinda goes without speaking. I have NO use for a BIG safe. I plan on only having pistols right now and only need a small safe.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> I really dont need something to keep the honest man honest, just more or less to keep my son (6 weeks old) out of it in the future


If that's all your looking for than something like this is good.

http://www.amazon.com/Stack-PS-514-...f=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1257645215&sr=8-11

I had something similar, years ago, when little kids (and only a couple guns) were my only concern.

Even for 2-3 guns you aren't going to find much out there that is cheaper.

Even these http://www.center-of-mass.com/Store_InCarGunSafe.htm are going to run about the same price for 2-3 guns.


----------

